# Some newbie questions...



## gibs (Sep 10, 2010)

Hey guys, I have been contemplating on whether I should move over to Canada... but there are a few questions I gotta ask first haha! Bear with me if my questions have been answered a gazillion times over, sorry! 

Background: I'm about to get my 5th Semester results for my course in Singapore Polytechnic, GPA would be around 3.95x, my CCA Record is A*
(not boasting, just letting ya guys have a better idea of how I would fare)

1. Would I land a place in top Unis over at Canada, say U of T or U of BC?

2. Would I get a job there after I graduate? I don't mind waiting for 6months at most.

3. Is the Canadian Experience Class hard to enter? I've read an online article saying that very few have been admitted into this programme...

4. Is getting PR status hard? Or does it, like the CEC, take a really long time for them to process?

5. Ultimately, would I get to attain citizenship in Canada? I mean, I don't expect to get it once I'm done studying, but I'll apply once i'm eligible haha! 

Thanks again guys! This website's a treasure trove of information!


----------



## gibs (Sep 10, 2010)

Anyone? You don't have to answer all the questions haha 

Cheers!


----------



## oddball (Aug 1, 2007)

gibs said:


> Hey guys, I have been contemplating on whether I should move over to Canada... but there are a few questions I gotta ask first haha! Bear with me if my questions have been answered a gazillion times over, sorry!
> 
> Background: I'm about to get my 5th Semester results for my course in Singapore Polytechnic, GPA would be around 3.95x, my CCA Record is A*
> (not boasting, just letting ya guys have a better idea of how I would fare)
> ...


 Why do you not simply go to the government web site and give it a carefull perusal , first you should spend the time to find out if you are elligeable to immigrate then all of your other concerns would fall into place , as of now you are working on happenstance .

Ya academic achievements point to the fact ya have enough intelligence to have worked that out for yaself , haha ?


----------



## gibs (Sep 10, 2010)

oddball said:


> Why do you not simply go to the government web site and give it a carefull perusal , first you should spend the time to find out if you are elligeable to immigrate then all of your other concerns would fall into place , as of now you are working on happenstance .
> 
> Ya academic achievements point to the fact ya have enough intelligence to have worked that out for yaself , haha ?


Hmm, yes indeed I have done so, but I am worried about whether I'll be able to stay there eventually, even after all the official matters... say, whether I can get a job there or I can last long enough there juggling temp status whilst waiting for CEC to approve of me...

Thanks again


----------

